# Impreza WR1 - best ever Scooby?



## b3ves

What do ya think? It gets glowing praise from Autocar this week (finest UK Impreza so far) and this is from from carpages.co.uk..(http://www.carpages.co.uk/subaru/su...art_1_16_03_04.asp?switched=on&echo=342116013)










_Subaruâ€™s fastest and most powerful Impreza ever â€" the WRX STi â€˜WR1â€™ â€" is about to enter dealer showrooms, with more than half of the 500 limited run already spoken for.

The special edition Impreza WRX STi celebrates Petter Solberg winning the Driverâ€™s Title in the 2003 World Rally Championship. It features a power upgrade to 320 PS plus a host of technical and visual upgrades and costs Â£29,995 on-the-road.

First unveiled in January at the â€˜Autosportâ€™ show, the Prodrive-developed â€˜WR1â€™ has just received official Subaru (UK) engineering approval after recording the best performance figures ever for a road-going UK-spec Impreza.

For example, 60 mph is reached in an astonishing 4.25 seconds with the 0-100 mph time at an equally impressive 10.67 seconds. Prodrive technicians also logged a quarter mile time of 12.8 seconds while the top speed is limited to 155 mph._


----------



## scoTTy

I think it's blinding performance full stop.
I also think for the money it is superb value.

I wouldn't want one though but fair play to those who do.


----------



## vagman

Impressive performance.................but I wouldn't want one on the basis that it looks like a bag o' shite.


----------



## b3ves

vagman said:


> Impressive performance.................but I wouldn't want one on the basis that it looks like a bag o' shite.


I hear ya, but IMO it's easily the best looker since the P1. They finally seem to have got the front light, bumper/spoiler and grille combo resolved.

I also love the idea of the switchable 4wd bias at the turn of a knob


----------



## NickP

In this months Evo, they test the WR1 against a Spec C, STi PPP, P1 and type 25.

The T25 seems the one to have...350bhp 

Over a fairly short lap the Spec C and T25 were 4 secs quicker than the WR1, which itself was only 0.8 of a sec quicker than the P1.

They also mentioned that some of the WR!'s claimed figures seem a little fanciful :?


----------



## garyc

b3ves said:


> What do ya think? It gets glowing praise from Autocar this week (finest UK Impreza so far) and this is from from carpages.co.uk..(http://www.carpages.co.uk/subaru/su...art_1_16_03_04.asp?switched=on&echo=342116013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Subaruâ€™s fastest and most powerful Impreza ever â€" the WRX STi â€˜WR1â€™ â€" is about to enter dealer showrooms, with more than half of the 500 limited run already spoken for.
> 
> The special edition Impreza WRX STi celebrates Petter Solberg winning the Driverâ€™s Title in the 2003 World Rally Championship. It features a power upgrade to 320 PS plus a host of technical and visual upgrades and costs Â£29,995 on-the-road.
> 
> First unveiled in January at the â€˜Autosportâ€™ show, the Prodrive-developed â€˜WR1â€™ has just received official Subaru (UK) engineering approval after recording the best performance figures ever for a road-going UK-spec Impreza.
> 
> For example, 60 mph is reached in an astonishing 4.25 seconds with the 0-100 mph time at an equally impressive 10.67 seconds. Prodrive technicians also logged a quarter mile time of 12.8 seconds while the top speed is limited to 155 mph._


As they say, 'a bit like shagging a fat lass or riding a moped- great fun until you are spotted.! :wink:


----------



## caney

how do they get a car which weighs the same as a225tt to go so bloody fast  350bhp scooby vs 350 bhp tt.... scooby 0-60 4.4,0-100 10.67,1/4 mile 12.8 350 tt 0-60 5.2,0-100 12.20,1/4 mile 13.6. what do you think rob?


----------



## b3ves

caney said:


> how do they get a car which weighs the same as a225tt to go so bloody fast  350bhp scooby vs 350 bhp tt.... scooby 0-60 4.4,0-100 10.67,1/4 mile 12.8 350 tt 0-60 5.2,0-100 12.20,1/4 mile 13.6. what do you think rob?


I think I know the answer to this one, Caney. The Scooby 4wd drivetrain saps far less power through friction than the VAG Haldex setup. Or at least that's what the man at the Scooby garage told me


----------



## 55JWB

Its got four seats and it goes like feck! sounds perfect :?  :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Looks excellent but got whipped by Litchfield's Type 25 in the Evo Magazine test this month.


----------



## NickP

NickP said:


> In this months Evo, they test the WR1 against a Spec C, STi PPP, P1 and type 25.
> 
> The T25 seems the one to have...350bhp
> 
> Over a fairly short lap the Spec C and T25 were 4 secs quicker than the WR1, which itself was only 0.8 of a sec quicker than the P1.
> 
> They also mentioned that some of the WR!'s claimed figures seem a little fanciful :?





Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Looks excellent but got whipped by Litchfield's Type 25 in the Evo Magazine test this month.


 :wink:


----------



## garyc

b3ves said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do they get a car which weighs the same as a225tt to go so bloody fast  350bhp scooby vs 350 bhp tt.... scooby 0-60 4.4,0-100 10.67,1/4 mile 12.8 350 tt 0-60 5.2,0-100 12.20,1/4 mile 13.6. what do you think rob?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know the answer to this one, Caney. The Scooby 4wd drivetrain saps far less power through friction than the VAG Haldex setup. Or at least that's what the man at the Scooby garage told me
Click to expand...

Plus less slack in the clutch and optimised gear ratios (eg hits 60 in second gear), and of course the X factor- being absolutely mechanical ruthless with launches. 7000rpm. First gear. Dump clutch.  :wink:


----------



## b3ves

Stu-Oxfordshire said:



> Looks excellent but got whipped by Litchfield's Type 25 in the Evo Magazine test this month.


Yep, saw that and wondered why their figures were so much worse than the official ones from Prodrive :?

Would still like one though


----------



## properperson

no,

i reccon the best scooby of all time was the Sti Type R version 4 (sort of 98R reg era), with the electronic dif control.

i've never driven a car that could accellerate/handle like it.

the magazine 0-60 times were 4.3 sec and you couldn't get it to wheelspin even in the wet.

i loved mine - still can't get out of my mind the day i trounced a 911 (993) carrera at the lights.......


----------

